# 'Colbert,' 'SpongeBob' may go dark on Time Warner



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Not sure where this fits but I found it interesting.

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- "SpongeBob SquarePants" may be getting squeezed off of Time Warner Cable.

Media giant Viacom Inc. said its Nickelodeon, MTV, Comedy Central and 16 other channels will go dark on Time Warner Cable Inc. at 12:01 a.m. Thursday if a new carriage fee deal is not agreed upon by then.

(remainder of story redacted by moderator)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please see the discussion here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148814


----------

